# Research elective in UK



## cutiepie_san

hey guys.. I have seen so many threads full of information regarding electives in USA which are really helpful... but none about UK! I wonder why going to UK for an elective is such an unpopular choice among medical students??
anyway... I'm a 2nd year medical student currently and I intend to do a research elective at the end of my academic session.. I would really appreciate if anyone could provide me with a list of all the medical schools/hospitals in UK that offer research electives for a 2nd year medical student..
thankyou in advance :=)


----------



## MastahRiz

Most foreign medical students base their decision for electives on where they want to practice in the future, and I'll bet the reason that people pick the US over the UK so often is because doctors make more money in the US.


----------



## iq101

cutiepie_san said:


> hey guys.. I have seen so many threads full of information regarding electives in USA which are really helpful... but none about UK! I wonder why going to UK for an elective is such an unpopular choice among medical students??
> anyway... I'm a 2nd year medical student currently and I intend to do a research elective at the end of my academic session.. I would really appreciate if anyone could provide me with a list of all the medical schools/hospitals in UK that offer research electives for a 2nd year medical student..
> thankyou in advance :=)


I would like to know about research electoves in the UK too ! There is not much info available :/ !


----------



## dr.a

Interisting subject. I had the same Question on my mind.


----------



## arghal

Although I want to go to the US for my electives. UK seems a good choice aswell. The reason why most people prefer the US over the UK is that if you are a foreign graduate then the chances of you practicing medicine is almost slim to none especially if you are from pakistan. They have a preference list in the UK which they follow. Pakistani graduate students come at the bottom end of the list. 
USA on the other hand gives foreign graduates a better chance, they usually accept electives done in the US. I do have a couple of friends in scotland studying in the university of edinburgh, not as medical students but in genetic engineering. There the students must do internships. The best way you can get to work with a doctor there is to contact the professor of that subject. I do not know if they allow foreign students to do clinical electives or learn at a hospital. Look up 
The University of Edinburgh .They have a medical college you may get the email of doctor and email him directly, but do not except a quick reply. 
hope this helps. I could ask my friend studying there if anyone has any further questions.


----------



## robertlakk

Hi

I suggest you to approach medical universities in USA.


----------



## sajid eusafxai

hey, i need _information regarding electives in USA . _


----------

